

Advanced emacs user: Mary Rose Cook Setup - g3orge
http://mary.rose.cook.usesthis.com/

======
mhd
Erm, she doesn't really tell us about her Emacs setup, so what's so advanced
about it? Especially considering the long list of auxiliary apps that could
potentially be replaced by sundry Emacs modes (Mail.app, iCal, Notational
Velocity etc.). Her .emacs directory isn't _that_ complex.

I do like the usesthis posts, including this one, and I'm not trying to be too
negative, just wondering about the title…

~~~
recusancy
She links to her config: <https://github.com/maryrosecook/emacs>

~~~
brooksbp
still don't see justification for advanced

------
enduser
"When I started working at Ableton, I had to use Linux on the desktop for the
first time."

I am curious why she had to use Linux at Ableton given that they don't support
Linux with any of their products.

~~~
maryrosecook
The choice for devs at Ableton is Linux or Windows. The company has Macs, too,
but not for primary development machines.

~~~
eliasmacpherson
Do Ableton have dev offices in the UK? I thought they had NY/Berlin offices
and that was it.

~~~
maryrosecook
Yes, Ableton only have offices in Berlin and New York City.

------
philjackson
"My dream setup would be some sort of crazy laptop that was small enough to
keep in my back pocket but could be folded out so it had an adequately-sized
keyboard and monitor."

Sounds good to me.

~~~
ezy
Sort of almost there: Airplay and a Bluetooth keyboard. I think we're on the
verge... :-)

------
bprater
Still waiting to give someone money that can really streamline the Emac
learning process, having a series of daily exercises, etc. I don't want a
tutorial mode -- I want something consistent supervised by Emac experts. A
six-month program perhaps?

~~~
mquander
Six months? If you really want to pay money, then why don't you just spend an
hour watching the Peepcode "Meet Emacs" screencast for twelve bucks, and then
spend two weeks applying what you learned?

Don't make it seem harder than it is.

------
ibrow
How does one become an "Advanced Emacs User"?

I say this as I've been using Emacs pretty much every day for about 2-3 years,
yet I can't help but feel I've only ventured a couple of miles into the
journey.

I use Emacs not just for coding, but organising and note taking, file
management, shell, git (just beginning to), irc, sometimes for browsing and
occasionally twittering. I know (and love) registers, macros, jumping around
with "the mark". However I feel as thought I have reached the so called
"Plateau Effect" where I'm not advancing any further.

There are a bunch of good blogs out there about Emacs which I read
occasionally as well as flicking through the wiki

* <http://emacsblog.org/>

* <http://www.masteringemacs.org/>

* <http://emacs-fu.blogspot.com/>

* <http://www.emacswiki.org/>

But, I still feel as though I am no where near what can be called an "advanced
user". I feel as though there is still so much more Emacs has to offer, but I
just can't find it.

I guess my question is: where do I go from here? How does one become truly
advanced?

Sorry for hijacking this thread, and thanks in advance for any pointers.

P.S. FWIW my emacs.d is on github: <https://github.com/ibrow/.emacs.d>

Edit: formatting

~~~
ejenkinsiii
I'm 2 years into emacs myself and end up with the same feeling, in my opinion
the Advanced user uses the help before online documentation, because
everything is provided in emacs the self documenting text editor, not only
that but Advanced really means learning Elisp so that whatever you want to
implement can be done to your liking not someone else's template, but I do
know this for sure I do love emacs and I mean that It's the one tool that has
the same model I think in one tool many platforms.

------
tommorris
Hmm. Mary is awesome and lovely. But she uses Emacs and I use Vim. That's...
that's... allowed, I guess. ;-)

~~~
lucian1900
The two aren't mutually exclusive. There's Cream for a simpler Vim, and Evil
for Vim bindings in Emacs.

I've been using Evil+Emacs for the past month and it's quite nice.

